
Does being accommodating risk your chances to land your desired salary? - asoli
A company reached out and I&#x27;ve been nothing but accommodating to them. By accommodating I mean: I let them set the phone interview schedule and I rescheduled accordingly. During the aforementioned phone interview, they asked me about my salary expectations so I honestly informed them about the range I&#x27;m expecting and I added that I was open to negotiation; they said they were glad that I welcomed negotiating my salary.<p>They then sent me an email inquiring about my availability for an onsite interview. I said that I don&#x27;t mind any given day of the week.<p>Have I been too nice&#x2F; accommodating? Would that affect the number they have for me?
======
AnimalMuppet
Depends on the company. You'll find out. If they try to go under your range,
you'll learn one of two things: Either they're willing to take advantage of
you (in which case you're better off staying away), or that your skills don't
support the range you wanted.

------
sharemywin
One problem I learned is benefits I thought were standard aren't and it's
important to get them in front of you. And health insurance can be really
expensive.

